# 2,6-di-tert-butyl-4-(octadecanoxycarbonylethyl)phenol



## Connexions

Hello colleagues!

Could you please help me verify the translation for this chemical component from English into Spanish? (I am afraid there is no further context.)

 "2,6-di-tert-butyl-4-(octadecanoxycarbonylethyl)phenol"

All I know is that it is one of the many chemicals a certain product contains.

After a long long search, here is my attempt to translate it into Spanish:

"2,6-di-tert-butilo-4-(octadecanoxicarboniletilo)fenol" 

I would love to read your opinions about it.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bakamono

I think

2,6-di-tert-butil-4-(octadecanoxicarboniletil)-fenol

could be a good approach.

Keep in mind that you must use "butilo", "etilo", "carbonilo" when you want to name the groups alone.

Example: 

"We should attach a butyl group in _meta_ position"
"Deberíamos colocar un grupo *butilo* en la posición _meta_"

But in chemical names, you take the final "o" away:

H3C-CH(CH3)-CH(CH3)-CH2-CH2-CH3

2,3-di_metil_hexano (and not "2,3-dimetilohexano")

Hope it helps you


----------



## Connexions

Hello BAKAMONO!!

You have certainly helped me with your reply! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bakamono

You're welcome! Anytime!
From time to time I help a friend of mine with translation of patents focused in chemistry topics.

Así que, ante cualquier consulta, aquí estamos


----------



## Connexions

Excellent BAKAMONO!

I will keep your words in mind...Thanks again!


----------



## vicdark

Bakamono, 

La química no es mi fuerte, así que aquí mi pregunta bien podría estar fuera de lugar:

El prefijo "tert" del original ¿significa "tertiary"? Si así fuera, ¿no debería traducirse como "terc" por "terciario"?


----------



## Bakamono

Buen punto Vic!

En los buscadores de la web se reconocen ambos prefijos para nombres en español, aunque ello no quiere decir que ambos sean correctos.

Yo siempre he visto, escuchado e incluso usado el prefijo _tert-_ (que dicho sea de paso, debe escribirse en itálica, algo que olvidé mencionar en los post anteriores, _mea culpa..._)

Pero más allá de mi opinión -que es la de un simple mortal- deberíamos referirnos al *Compendio de              terminologia quimica (versión española) *(google > "IUPAC español"). IUPAC es quien siempre tiene la última palabra. Amén 

A propósito, el hecho de que deba escribirse en itálica me hizo pensar si en lugar de proceder del inglés, lo hace del latín...

Intentaré averiguar algo más sobre ello.

Gracias por hacer surgir esta interrogante!!!


----------



## Angel Mario

Estoy de acuerdo con Vicdark, es tercbutil, y si mal no recuerdo, sin guiones ni parentesis:

2,6-ditercbutil-4-octadecanoxicarboniletilfenol


----------



## Bakamono

Bueno, por lo que he visto en algunos libros de Química Orgánica en español que poseo, ellos ponen _t_-butil (en itálica y con un guión).

Lo de tert o terc aún tendremos que verlo, pero los guiones sí deben ir así como lo hacen en la nomenclatura de grupos tales como _m_-nitro, _p_-metil, D-glucopiranosil, α-amino, etc. También es necesario un guión antes del prefijo multiplicador (di, tri) y la _t.

_Sobre los paréntesis, en este caso sí son necesarios ya que indican que el grupo octadecanoxicarboniletilo (una porción de la molécula de menor jerarquía* que el anillo aromático fenólico) está unido a la posición 4 del fenol, mientras que en la posición 2 y 6 están los grupos _t_-butilo. 

En tal caso, el nombre del compuesto quedaría:

2,6-di-_t_-butil-4-(octadecanoxicarboniletil)fenol

PD: *Según el criterio adoptado para nombrar esta sustancia particular. Buscando en Google me topé con que este compuesto - cuyo registro en el Chemical Abstracts es CAS # 2082-79-3 - puede también nombrarse *Octadecyl 3-(3,5-di-tert-butyl-4-hydroxyphenyl)propionate *(*3-(3,5-di-t-butil-4-hidroxifenil)propionato de octadecilo*). Debería verse cuál de los dos es más correcto, en funcion -como siempre- de las reglas IUPAC.


----------



## Angel Mario

Muy bien Bakamono, veo que estudias.
Tienes razón en cuanto a los guiones, siempre han de separar números de letras, nunca letras de letras ni números de números.
El terc, puedes estar seguro que es así, terc, no es tert.

En cuanto al otro nombre, si es exactamente la misma molécula, yo votaría por el nombre de los Abstracts.

un saludo


----------



## kgp

Los latinismos _*sec-* _(secundario) y *tert-* (terciario) se escriben siempre en cursiva y seguidos de un guión. En cambio, *iso* no necesita guión y no va en cursiva, ya que pasa a formar parte de la palabra. Ej. Isobutilo, _tert_-Butilo_, sec_-Butilo.
 
Conclusión: estos prefijos vienen del latín y por lo tanto *no* se traducen, al igual que con "_in vivo_" o "_in situ_".


----------

